# Best Fit Kit in DC area?



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

I'd like to get a fit kit done....full shabang. I'm having a frame built but need to give the welder all the geometry angles and tubing lengths, not simply my own measurements.

Who in the area does the best job, and can basically give me all the info I need so I can go directly to the builder with an exact picture of what I want?

Bike Lane in Burke does it and charges $55, I think Spokes Etc does it as well but havent called.

Who would you recommend?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Wh is the builder.*



cantdog said:


> I'd like to get a fit kit done....full shabang. I'm having a frame built but need to give the welder all the geometry angles and tubing lengths, not simply my own measurements.
> 
> Who in the area does the best job, and can basically give me all the info I need so I can go directly to the builder with an exact picture of what I want?
> 
> ...


In my experience a knowledgeable builder wants your body information and some information about how you ride and what you are going to do with the bike-then they build a bike that in their experience will work for you.

If the builder wants you to supply frame angles and lengths it doesn't sound appealing to me to have a bike built by him.


----------



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

MB1 said:


> In my experience a knowledgeable builder wants your body information and some information about how you ride and what you are going to do with the bike-then they build a bike that in their experience will work for you.
> 
> If the builder wants you to supply frame angles and lengths it doesn't sound appealing to me to have a bike built by him.


Thats how I would normally go about it...but instead of paying 1500 dollars for a custom frame, I am just paying for the tubing...and saving about a grand.

Any fit recommendations?


----------



## moosryan (Aug 19, 2004)

spokes etc.?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Are you balking at the $55?

capitalhillbikes.com I think promises to fit you to the bike..

I had a generic/general type fitting I think with my bike I bought at Spokes.

I've since readjusted the seat and seat height. Much better for me now.




cantdog said:


> I'd like to get a fit kit done....full shabang. I'm having a frame built but need to give the welder all the geometry angles and tubing lengths, not simply my own measurements.
> 
> Who in the area does the best job, and can basically give me all the info I need so I can go directly to the builder with an exact picture of what I want?
> 
> ...


----------



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

No, definately not balking at the 55. Looks like a full fit will run 150ish...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

cantdog said:


> No, definately not balking at the 55. Looks like a full fit will run 150ish...


have you checked out capital hill bikes

i saw an advertisement on tv about this full body laser scanning system or something


----------

